

Google chrome segfaults after upgrade on debian stable - perssontm
http://text.krona.tm/post/12609384753/google-chrome-segfaults-after-upgrade-on-debian-stable

======
gdp
This feels like something that belongs in a bug report rather than HN.

~~~
perssontm
True! I'll add it there as well, I thought it was a bit of interest, to avoid
upgrading and loosing the functionality of chrome when working. Sorry if a bit
OT.

